# L1 shower screen



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am currently getting great results with the stock screen and VST basket,

Is their any reason to buy an aftermarket screen ? Would I just be buying one for the sake of it ? or have other L1 owners seen any benefit ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The ins screen keeps the group cleaner for longer, also has slightly better water distribution


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

From memory, there's a thread on the LI site that looks at the distribution from different shower screens.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok , I will go have a look on their site .

@coffeechap where to buy ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got mine from Foundry

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/coffee-brewing-equipment/ms-e61-shower-screen/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah the IMS screen seems a lot easier to clean and keeps the group itself cleaner - I've only experimented with the integrated though.

I got mine from Bella Barista.


----------

